# My 40 gal



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello, this is my planted tank


































I hope you like it

Any suggestion is welcome

Claudio


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

Can't see your images...hope you can fix them! 

Best regards,


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi Rui, thank you for the report, I'll fix the problem

Rui, you have probably already seen these photo on my blog

Best Regard

Claudio Cappelletti


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

I can't see the pic. there is no links.
 Rgds


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi Rahamen, I'm sorry, I have removed the links because they don't work 
(probably I don't have the permission of direct link the photo of my blog)

Now I hope to have fixed the problem

Thank you

Claudio Cappelletti


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

I can see the pics now and they are beautiful Claudio, you're ready to go to an ADA contest. :first:
The only problem that I see is that this aquarium is not mine  :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
Congratulations,


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Lovely tank you got there and the plants look very healthy.

Sam


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

qutie nice. I simply love how cardinals contrast with green foliage


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

Revan said:


> Hi Rui, thank you for the report, I'll fix the problem
> 
> Rui, you have probably already seen these photo on my blog
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw the photos on your blog 

Nice Tank anyway 

Keep updating!!!

Best regards,


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

whats the spec? and is that glosso on your Foreground? Nice Tank \\/


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Wonderful tank! I hope you do enter it into the ADA contest. My only suggestion would be to move the giant sword behind the plants that it's covering, its too much of a distration in the mid-ground area.


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

```
whats the spec? and is that glosso on your Foreground?
```
:doubt: Well I need a pic of the foreground only to have a look thoroughly but I would say that this plant could be Hemianthus callitrichoides (var. Cuba) also.


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Thank you for the compliments and for the suggestions

Here are the spec:









plant:
_1 - Glossostigma elatinoides
2 - Chyptocoryne benketii
3 - Echinodorus kompacta
4 - Rotala macranda
5 - Rotala rotundifolia
6 - Limnophila sessiflora
7 - Higrophila polysperma "rosanervig" 
8 - Eusteralis stellata (Pogostemon stellata)
9 - Hygrophila difformis
10- Ludwigia glandulosa "perennis"
11- Hemianthus callitrichoides "cuba"
12- Echinodorus bleheri
13- ceratophyllum demersum_

fish:
_12- Paracheirodon axelrodi 
6 - Paracheirodon innesi
3 - Epalzeorhynchus sp. (false siamensis) 
2 - Crossocheilus siamensis
4 - Otocinclus arnoldi
6 - Otocinclus affinis
2 - Chromobotia macracanthus 
6 - Caridina japonica _

Tank:
model: Juwel Vision 180
net capacity: 150l (40 gal)
size: 92x41x55h (cm)
filter: internal, Juwel Compact H
CO2: 24/7 to keep about 25mg/l CO2, JBL CO2 Vario Reactor

Light:
1xT5 24W Philips 965 de luxe (6500K)
1xT8 25W Sylvania Aquastar (10000K)
1xT8 25W Arcadia Freshwater (7000K)
1XT5 39W Osram 860 (6000K)
All the bulbs are on for 10 hours daily

Substrate:
Ceramized gravel 2-3mm (Aquaristica Brasile) 
Dupla Root
JBL seven balls

Fertilization:
Once a week when I do the water change (40l) I add:
10mg/l of NO3 from KNO3
9mg/l of K from K2SO4 (1/2 tsp) + 6mg/l of K from KNO3
1mg/l of PO4 from KH2PO4
0,6mg/l of Fe half from the trace mix (Hydromix, chelated with EDTA) and half from "Compo Ferro Liquido" (Fe chelated with DTPA)
For the water change I use only RO water + "JBL Aquadur plus" to keep 6°dKH and 8°dGH
The pH is about 6,9

I'm sorry for my bad English


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

You're right xcooperx, It's a glosso the foreground plant :hail:.

Revan I'm going to use your pic as Desktop theme of my PC, is very nice.

Rgds,


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Here's a picture update


----------



## jessem (Jun 4, 2007)

Very nice. That is a beautiful discus you have there. Nice job.

Jesse


----------

